# Risen 2 - Gibt es Rezepte für permanente Tränke?



## DerdOn2006 (1. Mai 2012)

*Risen 2 - Gibt es Rezepte für permanente Tränke?*

Wie schon im Titel erwähnt, habe ich mich gefragt, ob es in Risen 2 solche Rezepte gibt. Habe bisher nur einen permanenten Trank gefunden, allerdings kein einziges Rezept. Da ich nun etliche Kräuter mit permanenter Wirkung eingesammelt habe und kurz vor dem Endkampf stehe, wollte ich mal wissen, ob jemand von euch näheres dazu weiß.


----------



## Brokensword (1. Mai 2012)

ich denk mal entweder Schnaps brennen oder Tränke brauen, wenn du den Voodopfad genommen hast. Die Rezepte weden normalerweise verkauft.
ich hab keins von beiden gemacht, vllt mach ich noch nen Schnapsbrennerkurs ^^, je nachdem wie ich die Skills verteile


----------

